# Reformers Bobbleheads



## ReformedChapin

Anyone know where I can get some Reformers Bobbleheads? The other day when I visited a pastors office he had a Luther Bobble Head and I would love to own some. 

Here are some I found so far. Anyone know of any else?

Old Lutheran Gift Shop: Martin & Katie Luther Bobble Head Doll Combo

John Calvin Bobble Head | Calvin College Campus Store


----------



## nicnap

Those are great...I want one now too!


----------



## Mushroom

I often find myself being one of those. Booble- and bobble- head both. But I'm already bought, so I'm not for sale.


----------



## ReformedChapin

Brad said:


> I often find myself being one of those. Booble- and bobble- head both. But I'm already bought, so I'm not for sale.



I know the thread title had a typo.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

I wonder how Calvin and Luther would feel about being made into bobble-heads?


----------



## DMcFadden

You already have the links to the two bobbleheads I have on my desk. To my knowledge, only Calvin College has the Calvin one and only Old Lutheran.com has the Martin Luther. They also have a Katie.


----------



## Rangerus

I've got to have a one of those whether I get the complete works of Thomas Manton or not!


----------



## ReformedChapin

that's sad ...

I really wanted to find some other ones.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist

I know that we all love St. Calvin, St. Luther, BUT didn't the church go down this road before?


----------



## Hippo

Fetch the claw hammer for some Iconoclasm.


----------



## Kim G

I found bobble heads for Pope Benedict XVI, Pope John Paul II, Billy Graham, the Virgin Mary, and (blasphemous!) "Jesus."

Anyone interested?


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist

Hippo said:


> Fetch the claw hammer for some Iconoclasm.



How about a large industrial wood chipper?


----------



## toddpedlar

Sorry, I just had to change the thread title. It was making me laugh too much.


----------



## ReformedChapin

toddpedlar said:


> Sorry, I just had to change the thread title. It was making me laugh too much.



I appreciate that.

-----Added 1/21/2009 at 11:06:44 EST-----



TheocraticMonarchist said:


> I know that we all love St. Calvin, St. Luther, BUT didn't the church go down this road before?


I really hope you are joking. 

If you are serious you better petition that we take off the all the pictures which people have in their avatars.


----------



## Tripel

If money is no option, you can always get a custom bobblehead based on a photo. There are a lot of places on the internet that will do a head-to-toe custom job for $150-200.

Some might say that's a lot to spend on a bobblehead, but to each his own.


----------



## ReformedChapin

Tripel said:


> If money is no option, you can always get a custom bobblehead based on a photo. There are a lot of places on the internet that will do a head-to-toe custom job for $150-200.
> 
> Some might say that's a lot to spend on a bobblehead, but to each his own.



Thanks for the idea but that is a lot of money. 

Maybe if I win the lotto some day.


----------



## discipulo

Tripel said:


> If money is no option, you can always get a custom bobblehead based on a photo. There are a lot of places on the internet that will do a head-to-toe custom job for $150-200.
> 
> Some might say that's a lot to spend on a bobblehead, but to each his own.



Wow, for that price you can even call it a Holy Relic


----------



## PresbyDane

Cool I think I am going to get one as well


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist

ReformedChapin said:


> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just had to change the thread title. It was making me laugh too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that.
> 
> -----Added 1/21/2009 at 11:06:44 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that we all love St. Calvin, St. Luther, BUT didn't the church go down this road before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope you are joking.
> 
> If you are serious you better petition that we take off the all the pictures which people have in their avatars.
Click to expand...


Yes, it was a joke. I was alluding to the RCC practice of saint worship.


----------



## TheFleshProfitethNothing

Me wonderzzzz....what would Luther and Calvin think about people having little images of them on one's desks or shelves or where ever??? hmmm!?

Come to think of it, I will rid myself of my avatar...I just noticed a couple of posts as I first sent this...thanks for reminding me. I meant to do that last time I was on.


----------



## ReformedChapin

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> ReformedChapin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toddpedlar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just had to change the thread title. It was making me laugh too much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that.
> 
> -----Added 1/21/2009 at 11:06:44 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know that we all love St. Calvin, St. Luther, BUT didn't the church go down this road before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope you are joking.
> 
> If you are serious you better petition that we take off the all the pictures which people have in their avatars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it was a joke. I was alluding to the RCC practice of saint worship.
Click to expand...


good phew


----------



## TheFleshProfitethNothing

Oh, yeah! I DID do that already, last time I was on.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist

ReformedChapin said:


> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReformedChapin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that.
> 
> -----Added 1/21/2009 at 11:06:44 EST-----
> 
> 
> I really hope you are joking.
> 
> If you are serious you better petition that we take off the all the pictures which people have in their avatars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was a joke. I was alluding to the RCC practice of saint worship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good phew
Click to expand...


Does your conscience feel pricked?


----------



## ReformedChapin

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> ReformedChapin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it was a joke. I was alluding to the RCC practice of saint worship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good phew
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does your conscience feel pricked?
Click to expand...


No. I'm a new reformed believer, and sometimes I have seen some legalism in some reformed christians something that is always in my mind. Although I understand the reasoning behind it, it has been a dissapointment.


----------



## TheocraticMonarchist

ReformedChapin said:


> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ReformedChapin said:
> 
> 
> 
> good phew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does your conscience feel pricked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No. I'm a new reformed believer, and sometimes I have seen some legalism in some reformed christians something that is always in my mind. Although I understand the reasoning behind it, it has been a dissapointment.
Click to expand...


I’m personally opposed to any attempt to portray God in art, and all pagan religious art, due to the entire Old Testament. 

I think the procurement of bobble heads like all other ‘normal’ art is left up to the Biblically informed and prayerful discretion of the believer.


----------



## ReformedChapin

TheocraticMonarchist said:


> ReformedChapin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheocraticMonarchist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does your conscience feel pricked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. I'm a new reformed believer, and sometimes I have seen some legalism in some reformed christians something that is always in my mind. Although I understand the reasoning behind it, it has been a dissapointment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I’m personally opposed to any attempt to portray God in art, and all pagan religious art, due to the entire Old Testament.
> 
> I think the procurement of bobble heads like all other ‘normal’ art is left up to the Biblically informed and prayerful discretion of the believer.
Click to expand...


I'm not a fan of religious art myself. But a bobblehead? C'mon. Even a bobble head of Jesus I could consider blasphamy but not one of Luther and Calvin. God is holy, I just want a bobblehead of the reformers because it's funny and it reminds me of the great works they have wrote through God's grace.


----------



## rescuedbyLove

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I wonder how Calvin and Luther would feel about being made into bobble-heads?


----------



## Rich Koster

I know they wouldn't want them sold to build cathedrals


----------



## TheFleshProfitethNothing

Well, knowing their wishes to not have marked graves for fear of being "sainted", and in a sense worshipped, I don't think they would care much for being "bobbleheads" either...but KUDOS for those who dreamed them up, they might actually profit a bit from them.


----------



## DMcFadden

For those of us who already have bobble heads of several Refomers . . . 

Martin Luther (http://www.oldlutheran.com/)
John Calvin (http://store.calvin.edu/shop)
C.H. Spurgeon (any of the Lifeway *campus* stores, Southern still has 8 in stock)

Announcement . . .
Sometime around the end of this month, Southern Baptist Theological Seminary will be selling (probably in brown paper bags) their newest bobble head of seminary president and "reigning intellectual of the evangelical movement" (according to Time Magazine), Dr. Albert Mohler!!!

That's it boys and girls on the PB. If you want your bobble head collection complete, you will want to contact the seminary bookstore (they told me that it should be in around the end of the month of April) for your very own bobbing Dr. Al.


----------



## Ivan

DMcFadden said:


> For those of us who already have bobble heads of several Refomers . . .
> 
> Martin Luther (Old Lutheran - The Center for Lutheran Pride! (but not too proud))
> John Calvin (http://store.calvin.edu/shop)
> C.H. Spurgeon (any of the Lifeway *campus* stores, Southern still has 8 in stock)
> 
> Announcement . . .
> Sometime around the end of this month, Southern Baptist Theological Seminary will be selling (probably in brown paper bags) their newest bobble head of seminary president and "reigning intellectual of the evangelical movement" (according to Time Magazine), Dr. Albert Mohler!!!
> 
> That's it boys and girls on the PB. If you want your bobble head collection complete, you will want to contact the seminary bookstore (they told me that it should be in around the end of the month of April) for your very own bobbing Dr. Al.



That is soooo cool!


----------



## OPC'n

I want a bobble head of


----------



## PresbyDane

sjonee said:


> I want a bobble head of



Srah I have read a couple of your posts now, and you do not like Beatles, you do not want Bobleheads and no sports and who knows what else, you sound like a spoil sport


----------

